
Ask HN: Where to check YC alumni names? - ahmedaly
Someone I know from Egypt is claiming he is a yc alumni.
I am not sure how to check if he really is?
======
jacquesm
As what company, what year then check:

[https://www.ycdb.co/](https://www.ycdb.co/)

Find the company and check the team page; use google to read up on the person.
Caveats: sometimes people have the same name and yet they are not the same
people, not all founders are always listed on the team page, especially not
for companies that have pivoted, not all companies have a team page.

Success rate for this sort of thing is pretty good if you invest some time.

------
dang
If you email hn@ycombinator.com we might be able to help.

~~~
ahmedaly
Thanks so much!

